# Delay after interview in 574



## adnan26 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I have submitted my paper-based application for 574 Visa subclass on 10 June, Acknowledgment on 15 June, 17 June Biometrics (as I already gave medical in January for my previous visa application and I got refusal at that time.), 22 June Additional Document Request (Research Proposal). Got interview call on 4th July 2016... until now I didn't receive any response from the Immigration. 
I want to know all the possible reasons for the delay. if anyone know please share it with me.


----------

